# Planning phase stock assistance (hap/peacock)



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

I am looking at running a 125-200 gallon set up (most likely a 60 x 24 x24) all male the 3 fish that I really want to shine are a star sapphire blue dolphin and a front, what tank mates would go well with these and should I look at a larger set up? I know I should stay away from mbuna any haps or pecocks that just won't belong in the tank. I am a fan of reds,blues,purples,and pearls if that helps. I also know that some of these fish like rocks others don't so should I just have a few large rocks for breaking site in the tank of still build out a wall of caves in the back of the tank? Thanks, and I've got thick skin and am new to cichlids so if I'm way off don't feel bad about giving me some rough guidance, I can take it, I want happy fish and a beautiful tank, and understand that those fish are my responsibility as much as they are my pets.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would choose between the dolphins (Malawi haps and peacocks) and the frontosa (Lake Tanganyika). Fronts like to be in a large group and a 72" tank would work better. You could do an all-male tank with haps and peacocks in a 60" tank even though the dolphins get fairly large. Try to choose fish that mature < 7 inches.

Haps and peacocks are good with a few large rocks.

Read the all-male article in the Cichlid-forum Library for pros and cons of an all-male tank.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

Dolphins it is, I guess I will do a font tank later.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

In my 450gal (8 foot) tank I have 13 Frontosa, 3 Dolphins, 2 Star Sapphires, Super VC-10 (Placidochromis Milomo), and Protomelas Taeniolatus Taiwan Reef (love this fish), which all seem to go together really well. I also have an assortment of some more haps and also some peacocks in there that just don't mesh in there as well but I think because the tank is larger they all still do ok.

I also have a 180gal and IME I wouldn't try this in that tank, i.e., mixing Frontosa with haps/peacocks. The Frontosa are the focal point in my 450gal, and they are slow, rather timid fish so a tank needs to be more peaceful for them and they do best in groups of at least six.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

Sweet ty both for your input, haps and peacocks it is, I will do a front tank later, I want to do an Oscar tank at some point too for their personality but it can wait. Want to get my colorful tank done first the Taiwan reef is a beautiful fish but I heard mixed things about there agression. In a 60x24x24 or 60x24x30 how many fish am I looking at realistically, and I have read in some places not to have more than one of each type is that a rule or a case by case thing?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If dolphins are one (since they mature larger than six inches) I would plan on 12 males that look nothing alike.

Taiwan Reef is another big fish. If you stock a lot of fish larger than six inches at maturity, go with a lower individual count.

In general it works better to have fish that look nothing alike so more than one of each type becomes something to avoid.

It can take a couple of years of tinkering with the mix to get something that has manageable aggression and most of the males colored up.

At some point ken31cay may have issues with his extra dolphins and star sapphires.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> At some point ken31cay may have issues with his extra dolphins and star sapphires.


I know that any breeding activity means trouble so I plan on removing any females if needed.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

I've seen a pink pearl, and a neon purple one any idea on the type ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pink fish tend to be dragon blood peacocks...a hybrid. They can be pink, red or orange.

Neon purple, I have seen acei (muna) that look sort of neon purple in a photograph, but I have never seen a neon purple fish. Can't think of any, even among the hybrid peacocks that are even true purple, let alone neon.

Post a pic.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

I'll look for the video, they were beautiful in an all male tank the pink and purple, the pink one, and then there is one that's silverish blue with pink fins and a light blue with pink fins.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds like Darth Vadar was shooting that video. Pretty fish.

To some extent it is the lighting for the video, your daily viewing will be a little more subdued. Too many fish in that tank, they don't have much space/fish.

I don't see any purple...just blue. Maybe because I know how I expect the various fish to appear. If you can give the # of seconds into the video when you see the purple one and describe the position in the tank at that timestamp, maybe we can ID.

Silver with pink fins is Otopharynx tetrastigma. Basically this fish. https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1279. A favorite of mine, and they are good with less aggressive haps.

Hot pink and orangey pink and light pink are likely dragon blood hybrids. The hot pink and orangey pink are just variations. The pale pink may be an albino dragon blood. What you do not know from online videos is how long the fish have been living peacefully together when the video was shot...you want something that has been stocked with the same individuals for two years or more.

You may notice he has to go behind the rocks to show them. They may be competitive with each other (expected) and sub-dominant to the other fish.

The other thing you don't know is if they are hormoned. If they are, the colors will fade once you stop feeding them hormoned food (as you should).

I don't see a light blue with pink fins.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

The blue fish pink fins appears 4 seconds in center top frame but I agree it is likely the lighting as the one that looked purple to me I am fairly sure is some type of OB.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OBs are easy...blotchy. That one looks more pink and blue to me. Also a hybrid peacock.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

So as I continue to compile a possible tenant list for my little cichlid condo, would a small group of cats help or hinder will I need anything to fill a dither or Target roll, and what direction should I go for algee maids? I'm narrowing my cichlids and should have a list posted in a day or two for some final scrubbing. I have furniture coming in later this month that will dictate the location of the tank and if I go 5 or 6 feet long, I don't think I can find a stand to do what I would need it to to go longer.
I plan on a month of cycling maybe more. There are a couple breeders for some of these and if I time it right I should be able to get every one added around the same size, the local breeders quarantine prior to pick up I'm not sure on special orders at lfs..... Starting to get excited.

Should I even try any hard plants or just pass on them entirely? How long before stones start raising the pH ( I already have harder water 7.5 or so) but ild like to get it parked around 8 before introducing livestock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Dither...no. You will have 12 fish so they will feel save and haps and peacocks don't need anything to divert attacks.

Cats should be added for their own merits and not as cleanup of anything else. You can add a group of 5 Synodontis lucipinnis or multipunctatus if you like them...they are expensive and live over 30 years so it is a commitment.

Algae is for the fish keeper, but a bristlenose pleco or two can keep a little bit of it off the glass. You will still have to scrape weekly.

Plan on six weeks average for the cycle.

Not necessary to have everyone the same size as long as everyone is 2" or more.

Stones do not raise pH...pH=7.5 is OK. Remember you will be changing 50% of the water weekly and adding the pH=7.5 water so better to keep it stable. If you absolutely must have pH=8 against advice, you will have to raise pH with additives like baking soda weekly.

Plants are more work than the cichlids so you might want to add them later (or never) or even do a separate tank if you want to get into plants. My haps and peacocks, although not herbivores, still nibble and uproot plants so they start looking ratty after a while.

One hint on your stock list. Decide whether you want timid haps and peacocks like stuartgranti and otopharynx. Or feisty haps and peacocks like dolphins and hybrid peacocks. The timid ones will not color as well with the feisty ones in the tank. Personally I like the natural fish and especially the more timid haps like otopharynx, copadichromis, marginatus, etc.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

The later part of.your post is where I'll need the list guidance the big two I just have to have are the dolphin and star sapphire so I will likely get a list of 20 or so and ask for some assistance narrowing it down by temperment. The star sapphires are so beautiful to me they may we'll get a sapphire only tank down the road.

I am planning on running two fx5s, sumps scare me after two basement. Floods.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Right there, the sapphire can be timid and the dolphin can be feisty. Also all those hybrid peacocks you liked are feisty.

I do like mixed gender haps but remember stocking is 1m:4f and females are drab...to think about for a species tank.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

I will have to figure something out lol the sapphire has to happen. I would likely need another 90-120 for 2 males and 8 females huh ? My male tank is my priority as it's what I have really set my budget for and started finding local breeders for.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

4m:16f in a 72" tank. Never 2...always 1 or more than 2.


----------

